# Anyone recognize this joint? part 2



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing urgent here, just curious. Here is all the info i could gather. The piece was at an antique dealer somewhere in NH. I know the tag is hard to read and unfortunately i was relying on the photo to copy it as readable so i didn't take down any other info. 
Have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

it looks English:no::no: and i think its called doweled pin joint
it looks like oak .oh animal clue could have been used


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Since it looks a lot like oak and since the tag says "oak victorian" I'd have to agree that it is probably oak but I don't know the joint. What Woody said sounds good to me, but since the term "doweled pin joint" gets zero hits on the internet, I'm dubious.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Its known as a pin and crescent joint, made with a specialized machine.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

For a little more than 2 NFL tickets and a few beers and dogs, you can make your own Pin a nd Crescent joints.

Check it out.
http://www.woodline.com/p-1825-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Its known as a pin and crescent joint, made with a specialized machine.


Yes that's what it is. Googled "pin and crescent joint" and the results where mostly centered around a jig patented in 1997. The only other info i found was that it dates to the 19th century, and found a couple of pics in Google's images. I was hoping to get some history on it which i would post, but no such luck.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The joint is also known as a Knapp joint after its inventor, there are some other names, too. It was only in use for a short time during the Victorian era. This was a time of mass produced, inexpensive furniture, such as that ash chest in the photos.

I once found a label on a piece from that era and was able to find a little info on the company. Typical of the time, the company started out as a sawmill in Pennsylvania where there was an abundance of old growth red oak. Eventually the company started making furniture and other companies came and set up in the same area. It wasn't too long before they depleted the forest and went out of business. One of the things I found interesting was that the company burned down several times, as was common. They kept rebuilding and using up the resource until it was gone.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> The joint is also known as a Knapp joint after its inventor, there are some other names, too. It was only in use for a short time during the Victorian era. This was a time of mass produced, inexpensive furniture, such as that ash chest in the photos.
> 
> I once found a label on a piece from that era and was able to find a little info on the company. Typical of the time, the company started out as a sawmill in Pennsylvania where there was an abundance of old growth red oak. Eventually the company started making furniture and other companies came and set up in the same area. It wasn't too long before they depleted the forest and went out of business. One of the things I found interesting was that the company burned down several times, as was common. They kept rebuilding and using up the resource until it was gone.


Thanks for the info, Hammer. The education of the history is much appreciated.:smile:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Hammer for both correct answers. Hey who is the host of this game? What did Hammer win?:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> For a little more than 2 NFL tickets and a few beers and dogs, you can make your own Pin a nd Crescent joints.
> 
> Check it out.
> http://www.woodline.com/p-1825-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx


Hey Gene you been to a game lately. You may be right however that would probably be nose bleed seats in the end zone and at most 2 tickets, 2 dogs, parking and your lucky if you don't have to split a beer. 

The NFL owners, coaches and especially players are under paid you know.


----------

